# Just to excited -



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

my babies are confirmed for their flight tomorrow!!!!

Laurel Haven Napi *S
and
Laurel Haven Morning Sunrise 

will be flying "home" tomorrow

and we will also be meeting another breeder to pick up Mystiques Spirit of Isis Blue who is bred to AMF DS Captain Corageous!!!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations!
I almost purchased Mystiques Spirit of Isis Blue a few years back. I hope she'll find a nice happy home with you, sounds like a great breeding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: :leap:  :thumb: :greengrin: :wahoo: :thumbup: :dance: 

that is super..... :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: AWESOME!!!!!! I hope you plan on showing us these new additions :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

It has taken a LONG time, alot of discipline on my part, and a great amount of "coaching" on my mentor to help me to get where I am - but darn it - I am so excited!!!!! My dream is almost complete!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :leap: I'm very happy for ya'.  

I recall just how excited I got upon learning my babies were finally being transported home to me. The wait from deposit to receipt was less than a month but it felt like forever. You'll have to post some pics of your new babies so we can share in your excitement and have a peek.

Deb Mc


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i though isis was bred to a diff buck?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She was originally bred to one of Olivia's bucks - but she stood for Corageous and so I will have an april due date and a june - so we will see for sure when she kids ..... I am personally hoping for April --- but I will be happy either way!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

:stars: Yay!! Nice to hear that your dreams are coming true :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

wait Amanda sold Isis? didnt she just buy her? COnfused :?


----------

